# new link to garages



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

these are large garages. im gonna scale a few of these down.:wave:
http://www.garagecollectibles.com/


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is one I built last year Lee





















Can't wait to see what you do with this site.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

scaling one down now and using styrene 60 and 40 guage. as for what name gas station im not sure yet. but im using the richfield style gas station thats on the site. and mixing in the phillips 66 style. im cutting in each block into the styrene.
i will post pics soon here.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Gunn,
Can't wait to see your versions! :thumbsup::thumbsup: You know us slotcar guys will borrow your ideas. :devil: rr


----------



## Tradewinds (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice garages, love the detail.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

ok here is where im at. scaled down to 1/64 scale






























paper towel holders

















:wave:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Beautiful work sir.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Damn thats freaking cool!!!!

Wanna sell me one??  I have to get me some talent:drunk:


----------

